# Current Specials and Discount Code for Vortex Members



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello Forum Members!

In attempts to make cars the shiniest cars on the road, we have extended a 10% discount to members. 

At checkout use the promotional code: *VW*, and you will receive a 10% discount off your total shopping cart (before shipping). 

www.detailersdomain.com

Also we will be posting up our current promotions here as well so please subscribe to it.

Please let us know if you have anything you would like to see, suggestions, comments, etc. are welcome and invited.

Thanks very much,

Phil Yiu
[email protected]

*Update*

How to navigate - Detailer's Domain

Take a look you can do quite a bit on our site

Did you know -
- You can register at Detailer's Domain to get updates on your orders, order history, and create a wish list.
- You can Like Us on Facebook
- You can Follow Us on Twitter
- You can visit our Blog for news on detailing, see our detailing write ups, and more.
- We now have the Deal of the Day as well
- Also please subscribe to our mailing list to get exclusive deals and updates


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*BUY 3 Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner Get 1 FREE!*

If you were to buy all 4 at regular price it would be $79.80.

Price of the 3 will be $54.95.

You will be saving $24.85 on this promo!

Click here to purchase Sonax Full Effect 3 Pack plus 1 Free Bottle

If you haven't tried it this may put you over the edge to pick some up.

Can't get much better than that can you.

*Start now
Ends on Oct 25, 2010*

I know some of you have ordered the 5 liter Sonax Full Effect, so while you are waiting for it, this should carry you over.

You can use any code out there with this offer so save more!

Also we are still offering our Flat Shipping of $8.88 on orders under $149.95 and on orders over it will be FREE!

If you haven't seen it take a look...

























All done


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Our Winter Section is up. 

Unfortunately for guys in the east and up north winter is around the corner. 

I wanted to put a feeler out for the below items , let me know so I can put out some good pricing out there for you all. 

This would be a great gift idea for friends and family or even just for yourself and your car  

Here is a kit we may be selling 










*Winter Value Set:* 

Car Care Bag 
Anti-Frost Washer Fluid Concentrate 
Eistau De-Icer 
Mini Ice Dozer 

Retail: $50 
Value Price: $35 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
A little more on the Ice Scrapers 

*Mini IceDozer* - Retail $14.95 --> $11.95 


























*Description:* 

High Tech Ice Scraper comes with flexiblade scraping fingers. It has a built-in squeegee brush for greater performance. The ice scraper has ergonomic power grip. 

*Features:* 

- FlexiBlade scraping fingers 
- 360 degrees of ice scraping surfaces 
- Built-in squeegee brush 
- Rear tenderizers with icenotch 
- Ergonomic powergrip 

*Product Details:* 
Package Length: 6.6 inches 
Package Width: 3.3 inches 
Package Height: 1.8 inches 
Package Weight: 0.25 pounds 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

*IceDozer Plus* - Retail - $24.95 ---> $19.95 


















*Description:* 
Winter can be lovely, except when it lands on your vehicle. Don't you love leaving work after a long day and discovering that your windshield has a concrete-like, thick coating of ice? It'll never bother you again, as long as this little number is in your car. We've never seen anything clear ice and snow from a windshield like this. Clever engineering, smart ergonomics, and good old innovation combine to make this, hands down, the best scraper we've ever used. Calling it a scraper really doesn't do it justice--the patented Flexiblade actually conforms to the shape of your windshield and windows, and the "Tenderizers" make quick work of crust. But add this: the Ice Notch. No other scraper has attended to the ice-encrusted windshield wipers until now. Just slide your wiper blades through the Ice Notch, and they are clear as a summer's day. The removable brush deserves its own kudos, because it has a scraper blade as well, for areas like mirrors. This gem gets our highest praises.--Kris Jensen-Van Heste 

*Features:* 
- Features FlexiBlade, ergonomic handles, front plow, and innovative multi-function brush 
- Bulldoze snow and ice off your vehicle without getting it on you 
- Brush can be removed for clearing snow from hard to reach areas 
- Notch specially designed to clear ice chunks off of windshield wipers 
- Completely clear your vehicle of ice and snow, easily, and quickly 

*Product Details:* 
Package Length: 19.5 inches 
Package Width: 7.25 inches 
Package Height: 5.0 inches 
Package Weight: 1.15 pounds 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*Snow Mover* - Retail $29.95 ---> $24.95 


















*Description:* 
The SnowMover is the perfect companion to the best-selling IceDozer. The SnowMover is the world's first personal snow plow, designed to remove deep snow from on and around your vehicle. This multi-tool combines a plow, ice scraper and shovel - along with a special snow broom. The SnowmoverTM is ergonomically designed to work with the body's natural motion. The SnowmoverTM is ergonomically designed to work with the body's natural motion. The result is a powerful, yet surprisingly easy-to-use snow moving experience. The design includes a contoured saw-grip handle, which makes for easy maneuvering when clearing snow from the roof of the vehicle. The SnowmoverTM is the first snow plow with 'whiskers'. These dense rubber bristles, located under the forward lip of the plow, can be used to whisk away any snow debris from the surface of the vehicle, including the window glass. The bristles ride over any protuberances (such as a roof rack) to prevent a jarring stop when plowing through deep snow and will not damage the paint or surface finish of your vehicle. The SnowMover is made with pride in the USA. We could make the SnowmoverTM cheaper if we built it overseas, but we couldn't make it better. By manufacturing within the U.S. we also reduce greenhouse gas emissions through eliminating the need for transporting products from overseas. This premium product is backed by a Lifetime Guarantee. If the SnowMover breaks for any reason - ever - we'll replace it free of charge, no questions asked. 

*Features:* 

- Personal Snow Plow 
- Combines a bi-directional plow, ice scraper, shovel and snow broom. 
- Rubber bristles prevent damage to the vehicle. 
- Ergonomically designed with a 42 inch reach to clear snow from the roof of the vehicle. 
- Made in the USA and backed by a Lifetime Warranty. 
* 
Product Details:* 
Package Length: 27.5 inches 
Package Width: 9.0 inches 
Package Height: 8.2 inches 
Package Weight: 2.2 pounds


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Click here to purchase Winter Gear*


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

This one is *HUGE* boys and girls! 

*Never Before Swissvax Promotion!* 

Upto 20% off! 

Here is the scoop we marked down prices 10% off on the site. Add your forum code and get additional savings up to 20% off in some cases. 

Click here to stock up on Swissvax 

As well the shipping promotion applies. 

$8.88 Flat Shipping on orders up to $149.95! 
Free shipping on orders over $149.95! 

(Shipping promo for the Lower 48 US) 

Starts now 
Ends Oct 31, 2010!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking for a Porter Cable and Prima Products? 

Well here it is, save big on this kit. 

Also get Free Shipping - Limited Time. 

Use VW at checkout for the additional 10% off for a total of $56.55 off plus free shipping. 










This kit includes: 
1 The New Porter Cable 7424XP 
1 Dual-Action Hook & Loop Backing Plate 
1 Uber Yellow 5.5 inch pad 
1 Uber Orange 5.5 inch pad 
1 Uber Green 5.5 inch pad 
1 Uber Blue 5.5 inch pad 
1 Uber Black 5.5 inch pad 
1 Prima Amigo Paintwork Cleanser 16 oz 
1 Prima Cut Aggressive Polish 16 oz 
1 Prima Finish Final Polish 16 oz 
1 Prima Swirl 16 oz 
1 Prima Epic Polymer Sealant 16 oz 
8 Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towels 

Email or PM me if you have any questions. 

[email protected]


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

A little late on the SEMA special but early on the BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL!

Enjoy guys! 

Details on the Promotion:

Use *SEMA* at checkout for 20% off your total shopping cart!

As well the shipping promotion applies.

$8.88 Flat Shipping on orders up to $149.95!
Free shipping on orders over $149.95!

(Shipping promo for the Lower 48 US)

Starts now
Ends Nov 8, 2010 (Midnight Pacifc)

Take a look at these specials below - 

Winter Gear
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber No Name MF Towels
Uber All Purpose MF Towel
Uber "BLACK" MF Towel
Uber Classic MF Towel
Bulk MF Towel
All Kits are on Sale
Lusso Car Care
Prima Car Care
1Z einszett
Swissvax

And More!

Thanks again

[email protected]

(Note: Sorry no stacking codes. We can not go back and credit orders. All orders will start shipping on Monday Nov 8, 2010. Back ordered items will ship as we receive them.)


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

The Ultimate Wheel Cleaner is now priced at $15.95!

In efforts to get the best safe wheel cleaner out to you all Sonax USA has now reduced the price to $15.95! That's a $4 Savings from the old list price of $19.95.

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner

We also have the 3 pack of Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner at $43.06! 

We now have the 5 liter Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in stock!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Happy Holidays! Save big on our Black Friday Special

Order up to $99.99 and get 15% off your total shopping cart
when you use the Code - *BLACKFRIDAY15 
*
Order from $100 to $349.99 and get 20% off
when you use the Code - *BLACKFRIDAY20*

Orders over $350 will get 25% off.
when you use the Code - *BLACKFRIDAY25*
------------------------------------------------------------
*
This promotion Starts at*
NOW

*and will End at*
midnight on 11/28

Flat shipping of $8.88 on all orders!
(Shipping promo for the Lower 48 US)

Also we will randomly give these FREEBIES out.

kristal klar concentrate for 1 gallon - Valued at $1.99
Uber black microfiber - Valued at $4.99
Uber No Name Towels - Valued at $6.95
Lusso Autobathe- Valued at $9.95
Adam's Car Wash- Valued at $9.95
Einszett Perls Shampoo - Valued at $9.95
Adam's Water Wash - Valued at $9.95

*
Items to consider - *
*
Bulk Microfiber Towels*
50 pack of Uber Classics
50 pack of Uber All Purpose

Uber Microfiber Towels
*
Stock up on Uber Foam Buffing Pads*
4 inch Uber Buffing Pads
5.5 inch Uber Buffing Pads
6.5 inch Uber Buffing Pads

Get the proper Winter Gear for your ride!

Innovative IceDozer Mini Ice Scraper
Innovative IceDozer Plus
YouTube - IceDozer Demonstration Video

Stock up on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner!

Pick up a kit for that special someone
Uber Wheel/Tire Kit
Einszett Interior Kit
Einszett Start Kit
Porter Cable 7424XP with Prima Car Care

Great time to stock up on the Kwazar Mercury Pro!

(Note: Sorry no stacking codes. We can not go back and credit orders. All orders will start shipping on Monday Nov 29, 2010. Back ordered items will ship as we receive them.) 

Restrictions - Pressure Washers, Paint Meters, Racatac, Tires

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm sure everyone is still recovering from the feast.....

I also know many were busy picking up gifts on Black Friday.....that's why our sale ends tonight.

: )


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Second chance at a great promotion.

Click here for the Cyber Monday Special.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Many of you have winter on your mind. Well I have something to make it all better, Swissvax Shield is one of the most durable carnauba waxes around.

I have a few left in the old pot. Here is your time to get your ride ready for the winter months. Limited qty so once they go its gone.

*List price - $169.00*
Discount - $25.35 (15% off)

Sub total - $143.63
Forum discount code - $14.57 (additional 10%)
*
Total after promotion - $129.08*
*
Total savings $39.92!*

*Click here to get in on Swissvax Shield
*
Product description








*Shield with "non-stick"-PTFE Car Wax*

 200 ml  


Innovative system for the ultimate protection of all types of paintwork
Creates an ingenious protection shield for your paintwork offering a proverbial "Teflon-pan-effect" thanks to which dirt and insects barely can't adhere
Strongly recommended for daily driven cars which are exposed to increased immissions
Prepare the paintwork with Paint Rubber and Cleaner Fluid prior to the wax application

Swissvax Shield is a modern and innovative system for the ultimate protection of all types of paintwork - also under the harshest conditions. Shield is a special Carnauba wax which was enriched with non-stick PTFE in order to create an ingenious protection shield for your paintwork. Thank to the proverbial "Teflon-pan-effect" dirt and insects barely can't adhere at all to the as smooth as glass paintwork surface.

We strongly recommend the application of Swissvax Shield on daily driven vehicles, winter vehicles, all vehicles that aren't parked in a garage and that are cleaned in a car wash only.

A wax container of 200ml is sufficient for 10 to 15 wax applications whereby we recommend you to wax your vehicle every 3 to 6 months meaning that with one container of wax you can maintain your automobile investment for more than two years in a condition which usually is reserved to award-winning classics.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey all those who want to stock up on Adam's In and Out Spray now's the time.

Buy 3 get 1 free!

Limited time offer - will end on 12/11/2010 or while supplies last.

Click here to purchase

3 Pack Adam's In and Out Spray and Get 1 Free

Limited time offer - will end on 12/11/2010 or while supplies last.

ITS FINALLY BACK!! After 2 years we've finally been able to bring back our extremely popular In & Out Spray. Watch your faded and dull trim go from boring to brilliant with a single treatment of one of our all time best selling products.


If you've been a long time Adam's customer then you know how sorely In & Out has been missed. You also know that we've been working tirelessly to bring it back to market in a reformulated VOC compliant form... we'll we've finally done it and its better than ever!!

Still an aerosol spray, still dry to the touch within moments, and still capable of restoring your faded and dull plastic, rubber, and vinyl trim to like new condition with just a single spray. Use this amazing product on all the hardest to reach areas, like A/C vents, wiper cowls, grills, and even under the hood to dress your engine compartment.

In & Out Spray also wipes easily and cleanly away from surfaces like glass and paint so theres no need to stress about overspray getting into areas you don't want. One swipe of a plush microfiber towel and the overspray residue is gone!! Theres never been an easier way to dress your trim and In & Out Spray - 110% guaranteed to impress you every time you use it.

Before









After


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

We have had many request for this one so here it is.....

*Free Shipping *on orders over $49.95 till Dec 31, 2010

(Applies to Contiguous U.S.)

Don't forget these current specials and popular items.

*Adam's In and Out Spray - Buy 3 get one FREE!*
*Swissvax Wheel Brush 3 Pack*
*1Z Einszett Winter Kit with Mini Ice Scraper*
*Swissvax Shield Premium Carnauba Wax*
*The Ultimate Wheel Cleaner - Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 3 Pack*
*50 Pack of Uber Classic MF Towels*

Please add your forum discount code and enjoy the holidays!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

We now carry a nice range of Autoglym Products.

A little on the company

Autoglym products are to be found in all areas of automotive activity and are as equally suited to the professional user, the concours competition enthusiast and the family car owner. 

Autoglym enjoys technical approvals from many leading automotive manufacturers and close associations with owners car clubs. The company also maintains a very high public profile and attends many automotive related events.

Heritage
Autoglym is based in Letchworth, UK and employs over 100 personnel with product distribution to over forty countries. 

The company was founded in 1965 by a UK Motor Trade entrepreneur who developed a unique system for renovating used car paintwork. Today the name is synonymous with high quality car care and vehicle valeting products around the world.

Endorsed by Leading Motor Manufacturers
More than twenty motor manufacturers use Autoglym products in manufacturing or presentation processes. Early recognition and technical approvals by Jaguar Cars, Aston Martin, Morgan Cars and other important names contributed to initial success.

The company currently holds international approvals from over forty car marques with many leading car manufacturers and importers choosing Autoglym products for on-line production work, main-dealer use and motorshow preparation.

Quality First
Continuous investment in research and innovation ensures Autoglym products are matched to the latest advances in vehicle manufacture.

An integrated system of trade and retail products, unrivalled in ease of use, performance and value, are manufactured to international quality and environmental standards ISO9001 and ISO14001.

In addition, close liaison with autopaint manufacturers, distribution networks for new and used vehicles, bodyshops, fleet operators and retailers ensures that Autoglym remains at the forefront in all sectors of the industry

Please click below on the links to check out the intro prices.










Autoglym High Definition Wax
Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Autoglym Perfect Palm Applicator
Autoglym Rapid Detailer
Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing
Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for a great 2010! 

Let's ring in 2011 with a 20% off Code with no min! 

Promo code - *2011* 

Starts: Now
Ends: Jan 1 (Midnight Eastern Time)

On top of that *FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $49.95.
- Shipping Promo applies to ground service within the 48 contiguous United States 

Some items to think about....


1Z einszett Winter Care Kit
1Z einszett Eistau De-Icer Spray
Ice Dozer Mini Ice Scraper
Ice Dozer Plus
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 3 + 1
Menzerna Power Lock
1Z einszett Glanz Wax
Uber Classic Microfiber Towels 50 Pack
Optimum No Rinse

*Restrictions:* Promotion Codes are not applicable on previously placed orders, Paint Meters, polishers & polisher kits, vacuums, Buy 3 + 1, Gift Codes


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Introducing the 3 + 1 / Bulk Section at Detailer's Domain.

This is a new section for Bulk Deals.

Buy 3 of the same items and get 1 FREE.

You will see some of our most popular items here.

Click here to check it out.

3+1 / Bulk at Detailer's Domain


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

We were given the green light to run a special on the Kwazar Mercury Pro and Venus to all our members. 










This will be for a LIMITED TIME. 

Starts Today
Ends: Feb 18, 2011

Take a look at the offerings.

Kwazar Mecury Pro + 0.5 Liter - List Price: $15.99 - Promo Price: $12.99
Kwazar Mercury Pro + 1 Liter - List Price: $17.99 -Promo Price: $14.99
Kwazar Venus Pro + 1.5 Liter - List Price: $25.99 - Promo Price: $20.99
Kwazar Mercury Pro 0.5 Liter 3 Pack - Price: $47.97 - Promo Price: $34.95
Kwazar Mercury Pro 0.5 Liter 6 Pack - Price: $95.94 - Promo Price: $69.95
Kwazar Mercury Pro 1 Liter 3 Pack - Price: $53.97 - Promo Price: $39.97
Kwazar Mercury Pro 1 Liter 6 Pack - Price: $107.94 - Promo Price: $79.95

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey all we would like to get these into your hands!

Limited Quantity available.

Don't forget your forum discount code for additional savings!

Car Pro Reload - Reg Price $29.99 ---> Sale Price $21.99
Car Pro So Pure - Reg Price $16.99 ---> Sale Price $13.56
Car Pro So Pure 500 ml - Reg Price $69.95 --> Sale Price $55.96
Car Pro Perl - Reg Price $15.99 ---> Sale Price $12.50
Car Pro Iron X Gel - Reg Price $24.99 ---> Sale Price $17.95


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey all get ready for the season with hard to find products!

Autoglym at 30% plus off for a limited time!

Limited quantity available.

Don't forget your forum discount code for additional off!


CLICK HERE TO SAVE ON AUTOGLYM

Feel free to email me with any questions.

[email protected]


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey all I know many of you have been waiting for this one, our *Memorial Day Special.
*
Please see the details below.

Please feel free to take 15% off your order with the code *MEM11*

Also an added bonus of *FREE SHIPPING* on orders over $95.
(*Note*: the option will come up if your order is over $95)

Starts Now
End: May 30, 2011 (midnight eastern std time)

*Note*: We will not be able to go back and credit orders if you do not put the PROMO Code or check off for the Free Shipping Option.

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner is now in stock!
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 500 ml triggers
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 2 5 Liter Pack









We also have Aquartz Iron Cut in stock!

Iron Cut opens up the paint's pores to release ferrous particles and to neutralize caustic compounds that have developed in the paint's subsurface. Ongoing damage is immediately stopped and future damage is prevented by removing the ferrous particles.

Iron Cut sprays on as a thick, transparent, as the cleansing liquid begins to work into the dirt and grime, the formula begins to turn purple/ red. The purple/red coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble complex for easy removal. Stubborn, baked on grime may take a small amount of agitation. Rinse car paint and wheels thoroughly with a power washer and wipe dry.

Iron cut in action cleaning up the rail dust and iron deposits.









Click here to start shopping.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Waterfest 17 Special at Detailer's Domain - 20% off!*










*20% off Waterfest 17 Special * 


It’s that time again. Waterfest 17 is around the corner. 


Use the *PROMO CODE - WF17 *at checkout and save 20% off the total of the shopping cart! 


Sale starts on July 12,2011 - 10 am (eastern time) 
Ends July 18, 2011 12 am (eastern time) 


Take advantage of this *HUGE* Savings! 


On top of the we have *FLAT SHIPPING of $8.88* on all orders within the USA. 

* 
Take a look at the hot products of the season!* 

Adam’s Glass Sealant 
Uber Microfiber Towels 
Uber Foam Buffing Pads 
1Z einszett Glanz 
1Z einszett Cockpit 
 
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner (Buy 4 get 1 Free!) 

Sonax in action (some brushing maybe required) 

































Check out the complete line up of Aquartz including Aquartz Iron Cut 
 

*Here is Iron Cut in action....* 








* 
Here are some of our revised as well as new offerings* 

Prima Hydro Plus Kit 
 
Adam's Glass Cleaner and Sealant Kit 
Leather Master Plus Kit 

You can email me at [email protected] with any questions. 

*Note:* 
No Stacking Codes. 
Coupon valid on in stock items. 
We will start shipping on 7/13/2011


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

We will now be beta testing a Deal of the Day/Week Option for you all.

Our first one will be a good one!










*Click on our site and you will see the Deal of the Day.*


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

For those of you that missed out on the last special take a look at this one.










*LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE* - NOW THRU 9/6/2011 @ MIDNIGHT (EST)

*15% off for a Limited time*

USE THE CODE *LABOR2011*

*Restrictions: Adam's Polishes, Vredestein, Sprint Booster, Swissvax, and BBS*

Please take a look at the new Fenix LED Headlamps




Don't forget to stock up on the Uber Microfiber Towels - 

We now have the Uber Quick Detailing Towel as well as the Uber Interior Microfiber Towels

Save Big on Kits!

The New Meg's Microfiber DA Kit
Porter Cable Kits
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner Kit
Prima Hydro Kit
Aquartz Complete Kit

Have a Great and Safe Holiday Weekend!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Deal of the Day* - 2 5 Liter Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaners - $159.95 Plus FREE SHIPPING!

Ends in 24 hours

Click here


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Deal of the Day - Uber Engine Detailing Starter Kit

Ends on 9/27/2011


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey all we are proud to put this special up for a limited time.

15% off all Orbital Polisher Bundles and Car Care Kits.
*
Details.*

Starts Now
Ends on Oct 5, 2011 (midnight eastern std time)
*
Promo code *- orbital15

*Click here for Orbital Polisher Bundles*

Click here for Exterior Car Care Kits
Click here for Interior Car Care Kits

*Check out the below bundles and kits*


















































*Note:* code is not stackable. 15% off will only be for bundles or kits


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Stock up now - the Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towel *










List $4.99 -----> Deal of the Day Price $1.50!!!!!!!!!!

Don't ask how this one was made possible. But Order Now before its gone.

Click here to order now


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Deal of the Day - Save 45% off of Sonax Full Effect 6 Pack Deal - ends in 18 hours.


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

Any Black Friday specials?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

yes...coming soon. Wed midnight.

get yourself on our facebook page or mailing list.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey all I just wanted to wish you all a happy and safe holiday with your family and friends.

I know many of you are doing your last minute shopping. 

Here is a promo to help you all out.
*
Promotion Details - 
*
15% off orders over $50.00 using the code - *LASTMIN2011*

Flat Shipping $9.99 (CONUS)

Starts now and ends on Dec 18, 2011

On top of that we will be sending you a *Gift Code with a value of $20* to use on your next order over $99.00. 

(Good from Dec 26th thru Jan 5, 2012.)

*Some last minute suggestions.*

1Z einszett Interior Basics Kit
Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towels - 50 Pack
Meguiar's DA Microfiber Correction Compound 
Menzerna PF2500
Winter Car Care Products
Aquartz Reload Spray Sealant
Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer Gel 1L
Sonax Basic Wash Kit
Leather Master Plus Kit
Polisher/Buffer Detailing Kits

Enjoy!
[email protected]


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Deal of the Day - For all of you that love Collinite 845 Insulator Wax - here's a kit for you - save 43% off on a 3 pack plus towels and applicators pads - 23 hours and counting.

Get those cars prepped for the winter months.










As well we are still running $9.99 Flat Shipping

*Click here to purchase the kit*


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Click here to Purchase Menzerna Power Lock Kit


----------



## OldinSloe (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking to order an obital package and was wondering if any specials are coming up other than the 10% VW code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Hi Phil, took a look at your website, but just a little confused. I'm looking for a product to bring black a nice black look and protection to the rubber trim around my windows on my car doors. I'm not sure which stuff is for plastic bumper trim (which I don't want) and which stuff is for the rubber window trim (which I do want) can you please point me in the right direction and give me some options. 

I use the Somax tire treatment on my tires (which I'm very happy with) but it says not to use on rubber window trim.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

sure thing.

Wolf's Trim Coat.  Video inside.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Product Specifications*
Patented Technology

Double Gear Sensing System
Designed, engineered, and tested by Brown Line Metal Works, the patented* D.G.S.S. technology ensures repeatable accuracy of +/- 3.5% both clockwise & counter-clockwise
*Patent No.: US 7,367,250. Additional patents pending
Accurate from 20 – 100% of full scale (7% accuracy from 10 – 20% of full scale)
*
Microprocessor Controlled*

8-bit electronics ensures accurate readings and simplicity of use
Allows for both Peak and Track mode
Individually calibrates each wrench
Supplies unique serial number for each wrench

*Ratchet Head*

1/2" drive reversible ratchet
32-tooth gear provides an 11.25º arc while handling high torque loads
Forged from Chromium Vanadium alloy to ensure strength
Conforms to ASME B107.10 2005 standards
*
Range*

15 – 150 ft/lbs
180 – 1,800 in/lbs
20.3 – 203 Nm

*Digital Control*

Large backlit digital display shows both target torque and current read-out
Intuitive button design makes operating torque wrench simple
LEDs and digital display provide visual feedback when operating wrench
Buzzer creates audible feedback when target torque is reached
Easily switch between ft/lbs, in/lbs, and Nm
Automatically powers off when not in use for 2 minutes
Low battery indicator
*
Handle*

Soft-touch overmold provides comfortable non-slip grip
Engineered plastics ensure an impact resistant housing






*
List Price: $150 ---> Pre Order Special $115 including case and shipping.*

Click here to get in on the Brown Line MetalWorks Pre Order Deal


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Stock up on your detailing gear - 1st Day of Spring Promo at DD*

I know many have been waiting for this one. 

*1st Day of Spring Promo.* 

15% off -----> using *Promo Code: SPRING2012* 

$9.99 Flat Shipping on orders over $50.00 
Free Shipping on orders over $150.00 

Starts Today 
Ends: 3/24/12 

Some items to consider. 

Sonax Upholstery and Carpet Cleaner 
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 
1Z einszett Cockpit 
Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towels 
Uber Quick Detail Towels 
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher Kit 
Adam's Waterless Wash 
Adam's Detail Spray 
Adam's Brilliant Glaze


----------



## Brian @ nbe (May 1, 2012)

Sweet, expect a huge order from use. :laugh:


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

that would be great!


----------



## Jack Dani (May 30, 2012)

Is this code is still active?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Jack Dani said:


> Is this code is still active?


 yes this is the code 

Promo Code - VW for 10% off Total Order


----------



## silverjettin (Jan 16, 2002)

any idea when the foam guns will be back in stock?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

they should be back in stock in 2-3 weeks. 

you can put your name on the waiting list.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Okay so we got a go from Sonax USA to run the most Insane Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner Deal for Father's Day.










*
Buy 4 500 ml Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaners and GET 2 FREE --> Retail: $95.70 ---> Limited time offer: $59.95!!!!!!*

This promo is good till June 17, 2012.

to add to this offer we also have 










*Buy a 4 Pack of 500 ml Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner Get 2 FREE and 10 Uber Black Microfiber Towel at Retail: $145.60 --> Limited Time offer: $79.95!!!*

This promo will end in 36 hours. 

Pick them up now before we run out!

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action (brushing required)


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Waterfest 18 Special Starts Now - Get your detailing gear before the big day! 

Make sure your car is all shined up for the big event!

The special starts now and we welcome you all to come by to pick up your gear.

We are open from 9am to 3pm for pick up or call first so we can have it ready for you. (201-768-1818)

For WF18 we will be offering out a limited time promo code for 15% off.

Full details of the promo: 
*
Starts today*
*Ends* on July 22, 2012 (Midnight PST)
*Promo Code is WF18*

All orders over $75.00 will have a flat shipping rate of $9.99! (CONUS)

*NOTE:* No Stacking codes

Here are some items that we think will make your life easier for WF18 and beyond!

To get out all those swirls and scratches for the big day use an orbital polisher and the right compounds and polishes

Griot's Garage Random Orbital Polisher Base Kit 


I know no one wants dirty wheels for the show, check out the new Wheel Woolies that we have safe for all your wheel needs!


Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner Buy 5 Get 1 Free


Don't forget these important items to have at the show glass cleaner, detail spray, tire dressing, and of course microfiber towels!

2 of our best selling glass cleaners - you just can't go wrong here.
Sonax Clear Glass Cleaner









1Z einszett Windscreen Cleaner









Here are some of the crowd favorites for detail sprays
Adam's Quick Detail Spray









Prima Hydro









Menzerna Paint Refresh









NanoSkin Hydro Express









For a matte finish no sling tire dressing we recommend Adam's Super VRT don't forget the Adam's Pro Tire Dressing Applicator

















Here are some microfiber towel offerings









Some other new offerings
NanoSkin AutoScrub Kit









Please email us or drop us a call if you have any questions.

Phil


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Would you happen to know when Aquartz Iron Cut will be back in stock?


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

it should be in early next week, if you put your name on the waiting list we will email you once it gets in.


----------



## Fronds (Feb 27, 2001)

Any specials coming up? 

Finally got to use the Sonax - Amazing!!, and just finished claying with the Adams.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

right now we have 10% off using VW and flat shipping of $9.95 on orders over $49.95.


----------



## Ferris Buehler (Feb 15, 2002)

DetailersDomain said:


> right now we have 10% off using VW and flat shipping of $9.95 on orders over $49.95.


I think you need to do better cause I would like to order a bunch of stuff now. Let's start with 20% off orders over $200, free shipping, and a package of Coffee Cake.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Cyber Monday Promo*
*
15% OFF Storewide* using the code: * BF*

*Free Shipping* on all orders over $49.95 (CONUS)

Hey all here are our *Cyber Monday Specials*









Uber Wool Wash Mitt with Free Bottle of Lusso Auto Bathe
Uber Wool Wash Mitt with Free Bottle of Adam's Car Wash
Uber Wool Wash Mitt with Free Bottle of Prima Hydro Wash










Griot's 3rd Gen 6 inch Random Orbital Cyber Monday Special 

10 Pack of Uber All Purpose Microfiber - 60% off
10 Pack of Uber Super Plush Microfiber 16x24 - 50% off









Uber 5.5 inch Foam Pad Kit - 25% off 









Lusso Oro Premium Carnauba Wax

*More Cyber Monday Special Click HERE*


----------



## Donalddric (Dec 25, 2012)

that would be great!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Click on the photo for a chance to WIN! 

This will expire on 1/25/13


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

For the month of Feb, 2013 every order over $99.99 will receive a FREE bottle of the BEST WHEEL CLEANER around. Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner! A $15.95 value!


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*2 Great Deals on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner - Buy 2 get 1 Free or Buy 4 get 2 Free!*

Take a look at what we just got from Sonax USA.

They asked us to provide you all with this promo. 

Please take advantage of it while *supplies last!*
*
Good Deal* - Buy 2 Get 1 Free


or *Best Deal* - Buy 4 Get 2 Free



Don't forget to take a look at the perfect wheel brushes to use with your Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner!

Wheel Woolies

and the all new Spoke Back Wheel Woolie (available for pre ordering)


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Adam's Detail Spray 16 oz and 1 gallon - Original Formula at 30% off! *

While supplies last on this one guys.











Adam's Detail Spray 16 oz

Regular Price: $12.95 
Save 30% off List 
*Sale Price: $9.09*


Adam's Detail Spray 1 gallon

Regular Price: $44.95
Save 30% off List
*Sale Price: $31.46*

What do you say about a product that cleans, shines and protects just about everything on the exterior of your car? Adam's Detail Spray really is like an instant car detail in a bottle.

Use Adam's Detail Spray on paint, glass, chrome, wheels, grills, and trim to safely clean and shine with just a mist and wipe. This product is so versatile, it's crazy!

When you're short on time to wash your car with a bucket and Adam's Car Wash Shampoo, Adam's Detail Spray is the answer. That's because Adam's Detail Spray is an excellent spray and wipe waterless wash solution. Most cars can be completely and safely cleaned in about ten minutes with less than four ounces of Adam's Detail Spray. Your car will look like it was just washed and waxed.

Do you need a solution for bird and bug crud? Adam's Detail Spray is the answer. Keep a handy four ounce bottle in your glove box for the critter litter all over the front of your beautiful car. Just mist and wipe, and the critter litter is gone.

Our exclusive paint protect formula also makes Adam's Detail Spray a safe and effective lubricant for Adam's Detail Clay. This powerhouse combo cleans and smoothes your paint like no other paint cleaner can.

For a better wash and dry experience, after washing and final rinse, mist Adam's Detail Spray over your car and dry with an Adam's Great White Drying Towel. Here, Adam's Detail Spray acts as a drying agent with a kick. The kick is how fast your car dries and the just waxed shine that returns. In a word, WOW!

Use Adam's Detail Spray under the hood to dust and clean all top-side surfaces. Use it to wipe down door jambs and trunk sills, too. You can even use Adam's Detail Spray on the interior of your car as a dusting agent to wipe down your dash, console, door panels and seats. Just mist your microfiber towel and wipe! It's so easy, never streaks, and it smells great!


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Shipping costs*

Phil... Isn't there something that can be done regarding shipping ... $15 to ship 1 32 oz bottle is a little much. I can get a gallon of product shipped from Meguiars for between $7 & $10.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

we are working with a few shipping company to figure this all out at the moment, right now we have $8.88 flat shipping on orders over $50 and free shipping on orders over $150

which item are you looking at?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

DetailersDomain said:


> we are working with a few shipping company to figure this all out at the moment, right now we have $8.88 flat shipping on orders over $50 and free shipping on orders over $150
> 
> which item are you looking at?


I was looking at the Optimum Compound 11 32 oz. rally don't need anything else.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Jesstzn said:


> I was looking at the Optimum Compound 11 32 oz. rally don't need anything else.


i see.

hmmm not sure what I can do right now.


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

it's already marked down over 50% off lol


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

*Save 15% off* 

*Promo Code: MEM13*

Starts: Now
Ends: 5/27/13 Midnight EST 

Enjoy $8.88 Flat Rate Shipping (CONUS) on orders over $50.00

Try out some of these new products.

1Z einszett ColourTec Wheel Cleaner
Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner
Adam's Total Interior Detailer
Sonax Car Breeze
Sonax MultiStar Cleaner
Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6

*
Save Big and Stock up on Microfiber Towels*


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Father's Day is around the corner. We didn't forget here's your chance to pick some nice products up for your Dad using our Father's Day Promo. 

1. Use Promo Code: *Father2013 *for 15% off - (excludes some items - Rupes/Flex) 
2. *Flat Rate Shipping* of $8.88 on all orders over $50.00 (CONUS) 
3. *Free Shippin*g on orders over $75.00 (CONUS) 

Starts Now 
Ends 6/11/13 - Midnight EST 

Having trouble finding something here are some Father's Day suggestions. 

Adam's Detail Spray V2 
Griot's Orbital Polisher 
Adam's Americana Wax 
Uber Wool Wash Mitt and Free Car Wash 
Adam's Paint Correction System 
Auto Finesse Revitalise Kit 
Lusso Oro Car Care Kit 
NanoSkin AutoScrub Mitt 
Microfiber Deals 

Please feel free to email or call me with any questions or comments. 

Sincerely, 
Phil 
[email protected] 
Detailers Domain 
(201) 768-1818


----------



## DetailersDomain (Jun 25, 2006)

Click here for more information on the sale


----------

